# Teddy Bear Creme Goldens



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

Stumbled on this website. Hauntingly familiar to activity of breeder's in same area. Famous for changing website/kennel name. Wording and claims all the same. They become arrogant and arguementive when you ask questions. Interesting but not surprising now have new names.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder if Teddy BaBear Cream goldens is related to this breeder: Puppies for Sale in Hildebran, NC - Hildebran Dog Breeder, Hildebran, North Carolina & http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/165554-ever-heard-import-goldens-nc.html


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

This is exactly who I'm talking about. I, unfortunately , about 7 years ago met her. No idea who or what she was about until a year or more later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
I'm in NC too, I'm over on the Coast. 

I moved your thread into the Choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder and Puppy so you would get more exposure and hopefully more replies.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

It does not appear to be the Winklers. From the contact page: The Brown & The Roberts Family. However, there is not enough information on their site to figure who the dogs actually are, nor there pedigrees. They talk about clearances, but no proof. Cashing in...


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

Lori Brown is one name. AKC papers and health clearance, optigen all had name changes June 2015. Found the bitch on k9data. Had Harold Winkler as owner, changed to new owner. Sound to me as if they have changed owners paper wise and their address is a PO Box. I learned a valuable lesson the hard way. Her own vet that I use for clearances told me he was afraid of her. K


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see on k9data any bitch with Lori Brown as owner who'd had HW as owner in change history, can you post the link?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I would also be interested in a link. After the problems I had with HW threatening me, I try to keep track of what he is doing.


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

I did extensive research on breeders in NC and I saw this website not too long ago. I don't know anything about GR breeders other than what I found online but that was plenty. Boy did these people have some drama going on. But in my humble opinion it's them.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

Of course I deleted the emails. She emailed scanned copy's so I could see the date issued from AKC. Let me fish around and will get back.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

How I wish I had not deleted all the emails/scanned health info. Was like I was ridding myself from the plague. I searched a million ways and nothing on k9data. I bet they knew I had figured it out. The one bitch, Bindi, I know was the winkler's. Note to k9data about it and all removals are to go through them but they can change a name etc and who would know and the search engine fails. Keep an eye on the website. Also on puppyfind in English creme they have about 2 pages of dogs for sale. Hildebrand NC


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe this is Bindi: Pedigree: She's My Golden Teddy Bear Bindi


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

Pedigree: CH HJCH Kalocsahazi Hip-Hop. Link for one. Check changes. There are 2 more. One does not list any owner. Clearances questionable. The third owner is A Roberts and only prelims. Need to see if PO box is the same as the one for import Goldens


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Hip-Hop only has a practitioner heart clearance (so basically null). There is no eye clearance in the OFA database. No verifiable hip or elbow clearance. 

Bindi has hip and elbow clearances in the OFA database. Also has practitioner heart clearance, but no eye clearance.

I am thinking you are right; this situation is starting to smell like a rat. I will tell you that I had heard that LW and HW have divorced.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got a nasty email from Teddy Bear Goldens. They said I was starting trouble on the GRF. I emailed them back asking what are they talking about, so I came over to this forum and Wow! they are not nice people. Very confusing Website , even though they bragg about OFA clearances I couldn't find any. I'm glad we have this forum. I saved all the emails they sent me, even the nasty one.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

At first I believed the Browns were on the right track. One email later they were confrontational and defensive because I asked for real solid proof of health clearances. They actually commented that I was the first pet person requesting proof of claims. Hard to believe no one questions what they claim.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

*Teddy bear Goldens*



katharry1958 said:


> I just got a nasty email from Teddy Bear Goldens. They said I was starting trouble on the GRF. I emailed them back asking what are they talking about, so I came over to this forum and Wow! they are not nice people. Very confusing Website , even though they bragg about OFA clearances I couldn't find any. I'm glad we have this forum. I saved all the emails they sent me, even the nasty one.


I would keep your emails as I have done. Four kennel names before they did an awful thing to me personally and a dog she severely mis represented herself. I fell for it hook line and sinker. It went on for over two years. I was contacted by two different breeder's she was making threats to as well. Keep your nose out of it to keep safe. I posted this originally so the word would be out they are at it again.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

This appears to be the current webpage for the dogs described above:
Contact Us


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

Minion, I got the exact email working with I'm the first person to question the health clearances. Maybe they think some people will not look in to it. I did go under breeders.net and what a good thing. A couple of breeders have gotten back to me and if they weren't planning any litters they would refer me to someone they knew. Those breeder website are well laid out. You can tell they are reputable. Thanks again GRF


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

They are on breeders.net and puppy find , also the local news papers.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

In checking emails today I find extremely threatening, falsely accusing me of many things. Made the comment about how we live in the same state. All I mistakenly did was contact this ad for a friend of mine who wanted an English golden and this is where it goes. She is reading all comments made on the forum. She also states the other comments made were friends of mine and I put them up to this. Yes, I did sell her a dog. At almost two years ago she sends a nasty gram that he has a heart murmur and won't live to see the age of two. I had already been notified by two people she no longer owned the dog, he was in terrible shape when placed, and refused to give them papers. She denied all this. I offered to take him back with full refund and she would not do it. After many threats to me (like she does everybody) we agreed to have home neutered and once I had proof I refunded half purchase price. The reason , she claimed, that she did not want to return him was because her son was so attached to him and couldn't let him go. Shortly after this drama is over she has him on her web sight for sale. He did have an OFA heart clearance btw. I had her take him to the vet she uses to recheck that so called murmur I knew about when I sold her the dog. She claimed he heard it, was terrible and was sending me a letter. The vet called me same day, said he heard nothing and that he was afraid of her. So, with this I have aired any dirty laundry she may try to bring up. She's going to read this. If I ever have a puppy with a murmur it does not leave until its gone.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So this is the same breeder operating under not only a different kennel name but also different last names?

Minion - what kennel name are your dogs from?


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

Are you aware of the times LWAnd HW changed their kennel name/website? They also slapped the incorrect kennel name on the dog they purchased from me as Honor's? Also on a bitch they owned I had never heard of listed me as the breeder on k9data. This new name claims she purchased their dogs. After that horrible email the very next day got an email asking if I would be interested in purchasing an adult bitch they werevselling. I emailed them as to why after a scathing email would they then offer a dog? Reply was that they were sorry if I was offended? They didn't mean it to sound that way?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I must be totally out of the loop because while I have suspicions, this entire thread is full of veiled 'stuff' ... what is your kennel name? What kennel name are you talking about threatening you? What bitch on k9data? 
I may be the only person who has zero idea what the heck you're talking about!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> I must be totally out of the loop because while I have suspicions, this entire thread is full of veiled 'stuff' ... what is your kennel name? What kennel name are you talking about threatening you? What bitch on k9data?
> I may be the only person who has zero idea what the heck you're talking about!


Agreed! sounds like some of this is a personal issue between 2 people, both who are involved in breeding dogs?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Teddy Bear Creme Goldens? The title of the thread in and of itself makes me cringe.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sorry if someone feels out of the loop. If you go to the first post, which is mine, was only to let it be known that a thread from several years ago which I was not apart of but read, concerning two people in NC and Arizona seems to be operating with a new kennel and names, or have registered their dogs with someone else. That's all it was. The comments in the beginning were from people that know who they are. There are many good places to look for a nice golden but Teddy Bear Cremes, Desert Sun, Import Goldens and Frosty Paws are all one and the same and not one wants to be involved with. I now regret posting this , apparently they are members of the forum. My kennel name I prefer to keep out of it.


----------



## jeremy985 (Aug 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> Lori Brown is one name. AKC papers and health clearance, optigen all had name changes June 2015. Found the bitch on k9data. Had Harold Winkler as owner, changed to new owner. Sound to me as if they have changed owners paper wise and their address is a PO Box. I learned a valuable lesson the hard way. Her own vet that I use for clearances told me he was afraid of her. K


I can tell you from personal experience that you are correct about Lori Brown and Harold be related together with dogs. We started an initial conversation with Harold when buying our ECGR and somewhere during the process of emails Harold became Lori and her family. Still not sure how they did that, but definitely a link between the two.


----------



## len1963 (Jan 26, 2017)

*confused too*

After reading all of this I spoke with breeder relations at akc. I have breeder privileges with them. They never heard of the names that you people speak of other than Ashley and I can tell you there are no complaints against her.
Now I will tell you that we have a kennel and we are often confused for a kennel in NC. Believe me, they wish they had the lines that we do. They represent some of the worst looking dogs. That aside, I think there could be some confusion here, mistaken identity or they might have had an agent selling for them at one time?

Also, do you realize how many english cream golden retriever breeders there are in NC? It is as though they are imported straight to the state!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

len1963 said:


> After reading all of this I spoke with breeder relations at akc. I have breeder privileges with them. They never heard of the names that you people speak of other than Ashley and I can tell you there are no complaints against her.
> Now I will tell you that we have a kennel and we are often confused for a kennel in NC. Believe me, they wish they had the lines that we do. They represent some of the worst looking dogs. That aside, I think there could be some confusion here, mistaken identity or they might have had an agent selling for them at one time?
> 
> Also, do you realize how many english cream golden retriever breeders there are in NC? It is as though they are imported straight to the state!


Sadly, NC is equivalent in the level of good ethical breeders (where the cream dogs are concerned) to MO. 

The teddy bear cream site supposedly belongs to someone named Ashley- as an aside, 
the site says they do at a minimum the 4 clearances GRCA recommends plus ICT DNA testing- but their current litter is sired by a dog whose call name is Odie- and there are no living Odie's on k9data who have all 4 clearances on OFA. This dog belonging to TBC, for instance, does not have CoE clearances: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. 

If this is your site, it makes it much easier to verify clearances if you have your dogs' registered names on the site. Without registered names, there is room for doubt when scrutiny is applied to the claims on the site. Puppy buyers are very educated, and if they cannot find the info they want before buying a puppy accessible on a site, they do often come here for someone to sleuth it out for them. 
As to the confusion, when I google tbc goldens, several complaints do come up- and many Winklers come up- Brandon, Leah,Lea, and Harold. If you are not these people, probably you should make an effort to try and understand how even Google connects your kennel name to these people.


----------



## galaxys8 (Apr 14, 2018)

I just got scammed by these people. The phone number on their website is in fact registered to Harold Winkler

They were supposed to send me 6 dogs and just couldn't part with the others. I got 4. I have no papers, I have no way to get a hold of them because they call on a blocked number when they do call. They do not provide an address. When I sent the money for the dogs they made me do it to Wells Fargo to "Cody Winkler's" account. They are in fact one big scam. 

So I put out $33,300 and got four dogs with no papers that are useless to me. If I can get any information I have reported them to the Attorney General of NC and will continue forward with my lawyers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk you- but have to assume you thought you could buy a breeding program from this man. 

This is sad in itself. 4 dogs with no papers are useless only from a breeding perspective... it is a shame these dogs are involved in your startup and in his sell out.

edit: 6 dogs for $33k- these pedigrees are not worth $5500 per, and buying someone's leftover breeding program is just foolish. I hope you get your money back, but I also sincerely hope you never breed Golden Retrievers.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

galaxys8 said:


> I just got scammed by these people. The phone number on their website is in fact registered to Harold Winkler
> 
> They were supposed to send me 6 dogs and just couldn't part with the others. I got 4. I have no papers, I have no way to get a hold of them because they call on a blocked number when they do call. They do not provide an address. When I sent the money for the dogs they made me do it to Wells Fargo to "Cody Winkler's" account. They are in fact one big scam.
> 
> So I put out $33,300 and got four dogs with no papers that are useless to me. If I can get any information I have reported them to the Attorney General of NC and will continue forward with my lawyers.


I can't imagine how one thinks they can buy a ready made breeding program. And for the pedigrees of the dogs you now have which I'm sure will make great pets, can't for the life of me believe they would be worth $33K--such an absurd price point.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow, it seems like you all have nothing else better to do then harass others. Why don't you all mind your own business and find something else better to do and leave these people alone. They have NOT done anything wrong or anything to you so go mosey on and worry about yourselves.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

galaxys8 said:


> I just got scammed by these people. The phone number on their website is in fact registered to Harold Winkler
> 
> They were supposed to send me 6 dogs and just couldn't part with the others. I got 4. I have no papers, I have no way to get a hold of them because they call on a blocked number when they do call. They do not provide an address. When I sent the money for the dogs they made me do it to Wells Fargo to "Cody Winkler's" account. They are in fact one big scam.
> 
> So I put out $33,300 and got four dogs with no papers that are useless to me. If I can get any information I have reported them to the Attorney General of NC and will continue forward with my lawyers.


This is all assumptions that Dawn and Jason are claiming. The word assume means ass-u-me is what they are. Ashley Roberts is the name. Call AKC and ask them, also ask AKC for proof of the notarized statement by Ashley Roberts which you have to IN FACT show a drivers license in getting it and AKC has it. These people Dawn Scott and her husband Jason Scott from Eckert Colorado that have 6 kids that took a loan out to buy dog, lol what a joke! are mad because Ashley would NOT sell a dog to them that they wanted so they are trashing them all over the internet. Yes they bought dogs from the Winkler's in the past and owed them money but does not mean that Ashley Roberts is in fact them. Ashley has all emails for proof. Which out of 6 other families Ashley chose to sell to them being they wanted them bad and begged for them stating they took a loan out to buy them which Ashley's mom has cancer and cant care for them all. Dawn and Jason have done nothing at all but sent them harassing, and threatening emails with stating that they want free dogs from them and to keep the money that they have already spent on the 4 that they have purchased. Well since when in the heck do you get free dogs for making threats against others? Their website is https://www.openrangepups.com/. They will be breeding sheep- a -goldens with their sheep-a-doodles even though that these people are in fact whack-a-doodles. After seeing this posted on here we will make sure that Ashley Roberts does NOT get them their paperwork that they need which she has already contacted the breeders and told them NOT to send it to them that the airlines in fact lost. AKC Papers were in fact mailed to Dawn and Jason in the mail USPS day after their payment cleared the bank. These people tell you how to seell a dog when you are in fact the seller. Be careful everybody out there of Dawn and Jason Scott in CO. They are con-artist out to buy your dogs from you their way not yours. They will NOT be able to register a dog with AKC after seeing this on here. Ha Ha Dawn and Jason Scott! You are getting what you deserve from the Roberts family as well as slandering and defamation of character charges will be brought upon you from the Roberts family and hopefully the Winkler's too. I am glad that this post was all worth it to you both and your kids too that you have to in fact breed dogs just to feed them being you both do NOT work and are on government assistance.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just a reminder to please be respectful to each other and their viewpoints and opinions keeping the Forum Rules in mind when making posts.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

goldenlover2 said:


> This is all assumptions that Dawn and Jason are claiming. The word assume means ass-u-me is what they are. Ashley Roberts is the name. Call AKC and ask them, also ask AKC for proof of the notarized statement by Ashley Roberts which you have to IN FACT show a drivers license in getting it and AKC has it. These people Dawn Scott and her husband Jason Scott from Eckert Colorado that have 6 kids that took a loan out to buy dog, lol what a joke! are mad because Ashley would NOT sell a dog to them that they wanted so they are trashing them all over the internet. Yes they bought dogs from the Winkler's in the past and owed them money but does not mean that Ashley Roberts is in fact them. Ashley has all emails for proof. Which out of 6 other families Ashley chose to sell to them being they wanted them bad and begged for them stating they took a loan out to buy them which Ashley's mom has cancer and cant care for them all. Dawn and Jason have done nothing at all but sent them harassing, and threatening emails with stating that they want free dogs from them and to keep the money that they have already spent on the 4 that they have purchased. Well since when in the heck do you get free dogs for making threats against others? Their website is https://www.openrangepups.com/. They will be breeding sheep- a -goldens with their sheep-a-doodles even though that these people are in fact whack-a-doodles. After seeing this posted on here we will make sure that Ashley Roberts does NOT get them their paperwork that they need which she has already contacted the breeders and told them NOT to send it to them that the airlines in fact lost. AKC Papers were in fact mailed to Dawn and Jason in the mail USPS day after their payment cleared the bank. These people tell you how to seell a dog when you are in fact the seller. Be careful everybody out there of Dawn and Jason Scott in CO. They are con-artist out to buy your dogs from you their way not yours. They will NOT be able to register a dog with AKC after seeing this on here. Ha Ha Dawn and Jason Scott! You are getting what you deserve from the Roberts family as well as slandering and defamation of character charges will be brought upon you from the Roberts family and hopefully the Winkler's too. I am glad that this post was all worth it to you both and your kids too that you have to in fact breed dogs just to feed them being you both do NOT work and are on government assistance.


Nothing like drama...
regardless of who YOU are, or who these people are, 
the bottom line is this:
right livelihood. It's the way to go. When there is nothing good said anywhere about ANY of the names you posted that sure does bode poorly.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Please stop and leave this family alone...*

Well people need to stop making assumptions and leave these people alone without trashing them more then they already have. It's not right. Ashley's mom has cancer and surely does not need this stuff going on in their lives. Ashley's dad was killed and she is just trying to put her brother and her through college plus pay her mom's medical expenses being she does not have health insurance; then you get people that do stuff like this which is terrible all because they took a loan out to buy dogs and expect the puppy money to pay their loan which who even knows if the dog is even pregnant or not. Plus the fact of Ashley being so young with trying to save her last parent's life and being there for her mom every step of the way, plus trying to stay in school, she does NOT deserve this one bit. 

That lady got all her dogs that she paid for plus every AKC registration that went to them too. It's not their fault that the airlines have lost the paperwork that was on the kennels in shipment when asked to send it with them. There is a lot more of the true facts and evidence on this case that wins over what Dawn is saying. As said, "she is only mad that a dog was not shipped to her that she thinks in pregnant when in fact she was bred 2 times before and never conceived pups which Dawn can confirm that with AKC herself." The puppy, The Roberts family REFUSED to sell this lady and her husband any dog ever again is why she did not get the puppy that was NOT 8 weeks old until yesterday, April 29th 2018. Neither the dog nor the puppy were ever paid for in full, plus there was NO contract at all that Ashley Roberts had signed or any family member of hers for that case and matter.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenlover2 said:


> Well people need to stop making assumptions and leave these people alone without trashing them more then they already have. It's not right. Ashley's mom has cancer and surely does not need this stuff going on in their lives. Ashley's dad was killed and she is just trying to put her brother and her through college plus pay her mom's medical expenses being she does not have health insurance; then you get people that do stuff like this which is terrible all because they took a loan out to buy dogs and expect the puppy money to pay their loan which who even knows if the dog is even pregnant or not. Plus the fact of Ashley being so young with trying to save her last parent's life and being there for her mom every step of the way, plus trying to stay in school, she does NOT deserve this one bit.
> 
> That lady got all her dogs that she paid for plus every AKC registration that went to them too. It's not their fault that the airlines have lost the paperwork that was on the kennels in shipment when asked to send it with them. There is a lot more of the true facts and evidence on this case that wins over what Dawn is saying. As said, "she is only mad that a dog was not shipped to her that she thinks in pregnant when in fact she was bred 2 times before and never conceived pups which Dawn can confirm that with AKC herself." The puppy, The Roberts family REFUSED to sell this lady and her husband any dog ever again is why she did not get the puppy that was NOT 8 weeks old until yesterday, April 29th 2018. Neither the dog nor the puppy were ever paid for in full, plus there was NO contract at all that Ashley Roberts had signed or any family member of hers for that case and matter.


How are you related to the Roberts, since you appear to be their spokesperson? You know more details than an uninvested person.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh wow, Shirley VanCamp that is so funny. With knowing about this situation with Boomer, Dr Jack Miller claims the dog DID in fact have a heart murmur with agreeing to it that sometimes he just cant hear it with water sometimes running through his pipes in his office. The dog went to the cardiologist which he was referred by the Reproductive vet in Sherrill's Ford NC which Dr Jane sent the referral over to them. He had a ultra sound done on him as well as a electrocardiogram too. Dog had a heart murmur that you sold to the Winkler's at only 9 weeks old. YOU NEVER ASKED FOR THE DOG TO BE BROUGHT BACK TO YOU EVER. The issue was in his Aortic Valve I was told, NOT valve B or C. Yes the Cardiologist said that he would NOT live until his second Birthday. Yes he was Neutered as soon as the issue was found out on him. Yes he was re-homed, in fact to me is how I know all this. For you should NEVER be breeding with selling a dog to somebody as a puppy with knowing all along that Boomer did have a very bad Heart Murmur.

Live and Learn from your mistakes of selling a 9 week old Puppy with a Heart Murmur.....Please Don't go trashing others because of your wrongful doings. It is NOT right at all one bit. You need to Please Stop ALL the Drama on here that you have created on somebody else that you personally don't even know anything about. Just like you emailed another breeder in Hildebran last year, with demanding answers from them to try and find out where the family is and where did they get their dogs from with pretending that you wanted to buy a puppy from them. Well the Winkler's are in fact in California if that helps you out any.

Find something else to do with your life. STOP THE DRAMA! Go make and weave blankets with your free time and go sell those.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenlover2 said:


> Oh wow, Shirley VanCamp that is so funny. .....


Who are you talking to? LOL.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

goldenlover2 said:


> Oh wow, Shirley VanCamp that is so funny. With knowing about this situation with Boomer, Dr Jack Miller claims the dog DID in fact have a heart murmur with agreeing to it that sometimes he just cant hear it with water sometimes running through his pipes in his office. The dog went to the cardiologist which he was referred by the Reproductive vet in Sherrill's Ford NC which Dr Jane sent the referral over to them. He had a ultra sound done on him as well as a electrocardiogram too. Dog had a heart murmur that you sold to the Winkler's at only 9 weeks old. YOU NEVER ASKED FOR THE DOG TO BE BROUGHT BACK TO YOU EVER. The issue was in his Aortic Valve I was told, NOT valve B or C. Yes the Cardiologist said that he would NOT live until his second Birthday. Yes he was Neutered as soon as the issue was found out on him. Yes he was re-homed, in fact to me is how I know all this. For you should NEVER be breeding with selling a dog to somebody as a puppy with knowing all along that Boomer did have a very bad Heart Murmur.
> 
> Live and Learn from your mistakes of selling a 9 week old Puppy with a Heart Murmur.....Please Don't go trashing others because of your wrongful doings. It is NOT right at all one bit. You need to Please Stop ALL the Drama on here that you have created on somebody else that you personally don't even know anything about. Just like you emailed another breeder in Hildebran last year, with demanding answers from them to try and find out where the family is and where did they get their dogs from with pretending that you wanted to buy a puppy from them. Well the Winkler's are in fact in California if that helps you out any.
> 
> Find something else to do with your life. STOP THE DRAMA! Go make and weave blankets with your free time and go sell those.


LOL... It's been almost 4 months since the OP posted here and YOU are making it even more attractive to google searches... which is a good thing imo since anyone looking for a pup and searching the many names on this thread should have the benefit of knowing that you are all associated w each other and there's nothing good out on any of you.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hhhhhmmmm....Let's see. Maybe I am a good friend or a family member to Ashley and her family that knows the TRUE FACTS.


----------



## goldenlover2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't know why, they have never done anything wrong, none of them. Just back stabbing people out there is all that are jealous of others. As said, "Go weave and sell your blankets!" Who are you talking to? Obviously you, that are all on here back stabbing and attacking others because you do NOT have anything else better to do. GO TO CHURCH IF YOU HAVE NOTHING TO DO, AND ASK GOD FOR FORGIVENESS.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol wut? 





Some crazy people in this thread. Telling people to ask God for forgiveness.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's like somebody randomly coming back every few months to talk energetically to themselves in an empty room... ???


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> It's like somebody randomly coming back every few months to talk energetically to themselves in an empty room... ???


I dk any of these people but I am laying odds that at least one of them is in NC doing ECGR breeding...


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Megora said:


> It's like somebody randomly coming back every few months to talk energetically to themselves in an empty room... ???


Apparently, that is the actual thing to do, when one has nothing to do - and it's surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Just an aside for future on hand :

Layla is not AKC registered nor does she have an OFA clearances page.
Bambi is not AKC registered nor does she have an OFA page.
And Katy- who knows. 
So for the claim of 'we do all clearances on our mixed breed produce parents' that is untrue unless they have posted the wrong reg names to 
Embark (whose DNA page is not linked so one cannot see if they are clear for anything btw- only the breed page is attached so Embark has pronounced them Goldens is shown)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Minion said:


> I'm sorry if someone feels out of the loop. If you go to the first post, which is mine, was only to let it be known that a thread from several years ago which I was not apart of but read, concerning two people in NC and Arizona seems to be operating with a new kennel and names, or have registered their dogs with someone else. That's all it was. The comments in the beginning were from people that know who they are. There are many good places to look for a nice golden but Teddy Bear Cremes, Desert Sun, Import Goldens and Frosty Paws are all one and the same and not one wants to be involved with. I now regret posting this , apparently they are members of the forum. My kennel name I prefer to keep out of it.


Pedigree: Honors Sonic Boom Say What You Want


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

and since this never ends- S'cess is Minion's kennel name.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

So why doesn't someone just close this crazy thing!?


----------

